# Climatologia de Trovoadas em Portugal



## Iceberg (27 Abr 2009 às 23:38)

Maio, mês das trovoadas, foi um dos eventos (entre outros) que fez nascer e desenvolver este bichinho da meteo dentro de mim.

Mas eram outros meses de Maio, que não os de agora.

Há 15, 20 anos, Maio era uma imagem de marca das melhores Trovoadas que atingiam o nosso país durante o ano.

Atingiam todo o território, com maior ou menor frequência, com mais ou menos intensidade, nesses tempos vivia no Porto, e mesmo ali no litoral, aquelas torres cresciam no céu a leste, de norte a sul, tranformavam-se me gigantes e ao entardecer tudo escureciam, caindo sobre a terra já quente dos primeiros calores da Primavera, com trovões, raios e chuvas fortes.

Eram já tradicionais e habituais. E que bem que sabiam.

Desde então, muita coisa mudou, o clima alterou-se e nada é como dantes, novos focos de interesse nasceram, novos acontecimentos maravilham-nos, mas aquelas trovoadas de Maio, com uma ou otra execepção isolada em qualquer ano recente, nunca mais nos visitaram com aquela regularidade então habitual.

Quem puder colocar aqui mapas isobáricos dessa situações, imagens de satélite, ou simplesmente escrever aqui as suas recordações, faça favor, este espaço agora criado é para os amantes e saudosistas das tradicionais trovoadas de Maio. 

Que regressem em breve, se possível já este ano ...


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Abr 2009 às 02:17)

*Re: MAIO: mês das Trovoadas ?*

Ora aqui está um tema de difícil análise.
O meu Pai sempre me avisou que quando Maio chegava,
vinha lá trovoada.
E quando Maio não era trovoado ,ele dizia-me que 
por vezes  assim acontecia.
E aqui, pelo Porto onde sempre vivi,
lembro-me de muito Maio, maduro Maio,
em que durante dias seguidos,até ao litoral inundava 
o aguaceiro e a trovoada.E quando não cá chegava,
era bem visível a Nordeste, Leste ou Sueste .
Quantos e quantos dias permaneciam entre a iminência e a ocorrência.
Mas ,também me lembro de anos em que chegados  ao fim de Maio
confrontava o meu Pai com a ausência do anunciado.
O clima mudou? Há outros tópicos desse tema em discussão no forum.
Maio mudou?
Quanto à frequência da ocorrência/tipo desse mês
no litoral norte , não restarão dúvidas: tem sido bem menor.
Mas,  como a conjugação dos factores que propiciam esses eventos ,
assenta em variáveis muito vastas e ao mesmo tempo em pântanos barométricos circunstanciais,  não determinantes para extrapolações 
genéricas,quero acreditar , em vésperas de mais um Maio,
que surpreenda as estatísticas, os cálculos e sobretudo a tendência ...
Que seja Maio...


----------



## Dan (28 Abr 2009 às 12:12)

*Re: MAIO: mês das Trovoadas ?*

Em Maio de 2007 tivemos 6 dias de trovoada por aqui. Já o ano passado foi mais fraco.

Vamos ver o que nos reserva este Maio.


----------



## MSantos (28 Abr 2009 às 13:48)

*Re: MAIO: mês das Trovoadas ?*



Dan disse:


> Em Maio de 2007 tivemos 6 dias de trovoada por aqui. Já o ano passado foi mais fraco.
> 
> Vamos ver o que nos reserva este Maio.



Espero que este mês de Maio seja interessante aqui pelo Nordeste


----------



## squidward (28 Abr 2009 às 14:42)

*Re: MAIO: mês das Trovoadas ?*

realmente Maio já não é o que era Os ultimos Maios têm sido fraquinhos, talvez a excepção seja Maio de 2007. Este ano não ando lá muito optimista...


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Abr 2009 às 21:33)

*Re: MAIO: mês das Trovoadas ?*

Olá a todos
Acreditem, Maio vai ser bom quanto às trovoadas!
Como é que tenho tanta certeza disso?
Tanta quanto qualquer um de nós pode ter; desde que este seja um dos seus grandes desejos…
Tenho imensas saudades disso e quero continuar a acreditar que terei pelo menos alguma sorte. O optimismo nestes casos é fundamental.


----------



## Lightning (30 Abr 2009 às 12:05)

*Re: MAIO: mês das Trovoadas ?*



Iceberg disse:


> Maio, mês das trovoadas, foi um dos eventos (entre outros) que fez nascer e desenvolver este bichinho da meteo dentro de mim.
> 
> Mas eram outros meses de Maio, que não os de agora.
> 
> ...



Este tópico é mesmo indicado para mim 

Sim, realmente muita coisa mudou, infelizmente...

Lembro-me de certos anos em que Maio era caracterizado por trovoadas de final de tarde quase todos os dias. 

Penso que é tudo uma questão de tempo para voltarmos a ter trovoadas em Maio. Aquelas tão desejadas de final de tarde... 



Dan disse:


> Em Maio de 2007 tivemos 6 dias de trovoada por aqui. Já o ano passado foi mais fraco.



Penso que mesmo em 2008 houve mais trovoadas do que em 2007 



joseoliveira disse:


> *Acreditem, Maio vai ser bom quanto às trovoadas!*



Espero bem que tenhas razão.


----------



## Dan (30 Abr 2009 às 12:23)

*Re: MAIO: mês das Trovoadas ?*



Lightning disse:


> Penso que mesmo em 2008 houve mais trovoadas do que em 2007



Estava a referir-me apenas ao mês de Maio e a esta região. Mas no ano inteiro, aqui em Bragança, contabilizei 19 dias de trovoada em 2007 e 11 dias em 2008.


----------



## Lightning (30 Abr 2009 às 12:51)

*Re: MAIO: mês das Trovoadas ?*



Dan disse:


> Estava a referir-me apenas ao mês de Maio e a esta região. Mas no ano inteiro, aqui em Bragança, contabilizei 19 dias de trovoada em 2007 e 11 dias em 2008.



Eu sei. 

Eu referi-me a esta zona. Apesar de o ano de 2007 ter sido de alguma forma (se podemos afirmá-lo) rico em trovoadas (principalmente em setembro ) com um número razoável a acontecer também em Maio, por um lado talvez tenhas razão na diferença entre Maio de 2007 e 2008. 

Porque comparando quer só o mês de Maio quer o ano todo, 2007 sobressai mais.


----------



## squidward (30 Abr 2009 às 15:06)

*Re: MAIO: mês das Trovoadas ?*

2007 foi um ano excepcional em termos de trovoadas (principalmente em Abril/Maio e Setembro), 2006 também foi muito bom (quem não se lembra de Junho de 2006 ou mesmo Outubro/Novembro ). O Ano passado foi muuuuuito fraquinho, salvou-se por um único dia...18 de Fevereiro, de resto quase um ano ausente de trovoadas.( atenção isto falando apenas na minha zona ). Este ano de 2009 já foi ligeiramente melhor que 2008, mas mesmo assim está abaixo das expectativas, pode ser que os meses mais quentes salvem o "convento"...ou não.


----------



## Veterano (30 Abr 2009 às 16:10)

*Re: MAIO: mês das Trovoadas ?*

Estou um bocado descrente quanto a ver trovoadas de jeito aqui no Porto, em Maio ou mesmo no Verão.

  Em 1º lugar, era necessário que acontecesse mesmo Verão, o que nos últimos anos se tem quedado por uma amostra.

  Por outro lado, mesmo quando aquece a valer, lá vem a brisa marítima afastar as nuvens que se formaram a oriente...

  Em resumo, ou este ano voltamos aos bons velhos tempos, ou na continuidade vai ser só pólvora molhada


----------



## rozzo (30 Abr 2009 às 16:31)

*Re: MAIO: mês das Trovoadas ?*

Isto para um tipo de Lisboa..
Aliás, pior ainda.. De Oeiras.. 
Maio ser o mês das trovoadas é um mito! 
Porque para já, seja que mês for.. Ali contam-se pelos das mãos as trovoadas.. Então as de Verão nem se fala.. mesmo assim o melhor é no final do Verão normalmente..

De qualquer forma, se há tanto essa "fama" de Maio, penso que não será por acaso é claro! 

Mas eu com a minha experiência de vida (e já lá vão quase 3 dezenas de anos) e pelo facto que já referi do sítio onde vivo.. Não posso afirmar que Maio seja ou tenha sido em tempos o mês das trovoadas..


----------



## miguel (30 Abr 2009 às 17:01)

*Re: MAIO: mês das Trovoadas ?*

Não me recordo do ano mas nunca mais me esqueci desse Maio em que aqui de Setúbal via trovoadas a formarem a Este todas as tardes durante praticamente todos os dias desse mês


----------



## squidward (30 Abr 2009 às 17:25)

*Re: MAIO: mês das Trovoadas ?*



miguel disse:


> Não me recordo do ano mas nunca mais me esqueci desse Maio em que aqui de Setúbal via trovoadas a formarem a Este todas as tardes durante praticamente todos os dias desse mês



lembro-me que Maio dos anos de 1996/1998/2000 e 2001 foram muito bons em termos de trovoadas. Pode ter sido um desses anos...ou não


----------



## miguel (30 Abr 2009 às 17:28)

*Re: MAIO: mês das Trovoadas ?*



squidward disse:


> lembro-me que Maio dos anos de 1996/1998/2000 e 2001 foram muito bons em termos de trovoadas. Pode ter sido um desses anos...ou não



Eu não me lembro do ano desse Maio que referi mas sei que já lá vão muitos anos, foi antes de 2000  esse sim foi um Maio que fez jus ao nome


----------



## Dan (30 Abr 2009 às 17:45)

*Re: MAIO: mês das Trovoadas ?*

Pelos dados que tenho visto, também não me parece que se possa falar em Maio mês de trovoadas no litoral. Nessa região não parece haver uma concentração especial de dias de trovoadas em nenhum mês. Já os meses centrais de Verão (Julho e Agosto) são normalmente fracos em trovoadas. Pois são também os que menos precipitação apresentam. 

Aqui mais para o interior já é um pouco diferente. Tenho feito registos dos dias de trovoada nos últimos quatro anos e é possível observar uma concentração nos meses de Abril a Julho. Ocorrendo uma redução em Agosto e em Setembro um novo aumento. 
Desde 2005, os três meses com maior número de dias foram Maio, Junho e Julho. Não foram registados dias de trovoada no período que vai de Novembro a Março.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Abr 2009 às 18:51)

*Re: MAIO: mês das Trovoadas ?*

Lembro-me bem que em 2000/2001 vinha com cada trovoada no mês de maio...., começavam a aparecer no inicio da tarde, e depois lá para o meio da tarde Pimba, havia algumas que duravam quase 5horas( sem mentira nenhuma), em relação a este ano não tenho esperança a quase nenhuma de ver trovoadas de fim de tarde, se vierem são muito poucas.


----------



## rozzo (30 Abr 2009 às 18:52)

*Re: MAIO: mês das Trovoadas ?*

Exacto, p.ex aqui no litoral, embora a média de dias de trovoada seja muito pequena, será certamente maior no OUtono/Inverno, ainda que sejam maior parte trovoadas fracas, mas muito mais prováveis e frequentes que no Verão (estas mais fortes claro), ao contrário aí do NE!

Depois há é ocasionalmente em situações propícias belas trovoadas vindas do quadrante Sul no Outono, com o início das primeiras entradas frias, ainda com ar muito quente e húmido de Sul..

Lembro-me duma fantástica há uns anos em Outubro que foi um dia inteiro de trovoadas muito intensas no litoral! Talvez o melhor que me recordo..
Penso que era uma superfície frontal praticamente estacionário no litoral de Portugal..


----------



## meteo (30 Abr 2009 às 20:05)

*Re: MAIO: mês das Trovoadas ?*

Digo o mesmo..Trovoadas aqui em Maio também não acontece assim tantas vezes,para aqui ser considerado o mes das trovoadas..Como a festa se dá muito poucas vezes,não consigo bem dizer o mes que sucede com mais frequencia,mas talvez nos meses de Outubro e Novembro.. 
Estando vento de Norte aqui não há trovoada,se as nuvens veem do Interior,ainda teem que andar muitos km para cá chegar,e já chegam em fase de dissipação ou nem chegam..É pena... Quem gosta de tempo ameno,que lugar optimo é Oeiras..Para trovoadas de Verão ou frio a sério no Inverno,que é o que nós gostamos é que é pior


----------



## Skizzo (2 Mai 2009 às 20:36)

*Re: MAIO: mês das Trovoadas ?*

Por acaso sempre associei o mês de Maio à chuva e trovoada muito mais que o mês de Abril. Tinha um colega meu que fazia anos em Maio e lembro-me várias vezes de ter chovido forte e feio com trovoada à mistura, coitado do moço raramente tinha um aniverário com sol. Mas isso à uns 10-15 anos atrás, e entretanto o clima mudou. Sinceramente não me lembro da última de termos um Maio tempestivo.


----------



## miguel (2 Mai 2009 às 20:39)

*Re: MAIO: mês das Trovoadas ?*

Setúbal como está ligeiramente mais recuado que o restante Litoral apesar de ficar também no litoral (ver mapa)  pode se dizer que Maio é o mês das trovoadas porque todas as células do Interior alentejano são visíveis de Setúbal! principalmente ao final da tarde


----------



## Vince (3 Mai 2009 às 13:34)

O tópico mudou de nome e foi movido para a climatologia, para discutirmos esse assunto não apenas num dado mês mas também no resto do ano em todo o país.


----------



## Vince (3 Mai 2009 às 13:42)

Supostamente normais 1961-90


----------



## Iceberg (3 Mai 2009 às 14:26)

Muito interessante este registo aqui colocado pelo Vince ...

No entanto, nunca disse que o número de trovoadas no litoral norte é agora inferior a outros anos passados, estava apenas a referir-me ao simples facto de os Maios de hoje serem diferentes dos Maios de antigamente, no que diz respeito a esse fenómeno em particular ... esperemos que Maio 2009 permita a todos matar saudades daquelas fantásticas trovoadas vespertinas.


----------



## Vince (3 Mai 2009 às 14:51)

Iceberg disse:


> Muito interessante este registo aqui colocado pelo Vince ...
> No entanto, nunca disse que o número de trovoadas no litoral norte é agora inferior a outros anos passados, estava apenas a referir-me ao simples facto de os Maios de hoje serem diferentes dos Maios de antigamente, no que diz respeito a esse fenómeno em particular ... esperemos que Maio 2009 permita a todos matar saudades daquelas fantásticas trovoadas vespertinas.



Segundo li numa fonte, Maio e Setembro são os picos do número de dias de trovoada em Portugal, mas isto em termos médios nacionais, regionalmente a distribuição pode não ser essa, por exemplo Lisboa tem (de acordo com esta fonte) entre 0,8 e 1,2 dias/mês entre Novembro e Abril e apenas 0,2 a 0,8 dias/mês entre Maio e Outubro. Mas não consegui encontrar uma distribuição mensal para ver Maio em Lisboa. A ver se conseguimos arranjar mais informação pública sobre o assunto que parece escassa.

Quando vemos por exemplo os 17,2 dias/ano em Beja já sabemos que esse número está muito concentrado em poucos meses com trovoadas chamemos-lhe secas ou de Verão, e pelo contrário, imagino que os 19,7 do Porto sejam um misto de trovoadas frontais com as outras melhor distribuídas ao longo do ano.


----------



## AnDré (3 Mai 2009 às 14:54)

Na lista das 5 cidades com maior número de dias com trovoada por ano, Viana do Castelo vem na frente:

22,4 Viana do Castelo/Mêa
21,4 Portalegre
21,3 Alvega
20,6 Coimbra/Geofisico
20,5 Penhas Douradas.


A ideia que tinha era que a zona com maior número de dias com trovoada seria a zona da Lousã ou Pampilhosa da Serra, na região centro. Infelizmente não há dados para nenhuma delas.

Estava longe de imaginar que fosse Viana do Castelo.

Em Lisboa e Setúbal em média apenas têm 10-11 dias de trovoadas por ano.
Apesar das queixas, este ano conto já 5 dias de trovoada em Odivelas (a 2 passos de Lisboa). É provavel que este ano até fiquemos acima da média.


----------



## rozzo (3 Mai 2009 às 17:06)

Eu pessoalmente, acho que a maior "fatia" desse número elevedado de dias de trovoada no litoral Norte são mesmo de estação fria, de aguaceiros pós-frontais, muitas vezes pequenas trovoadas sem grande importância, mas que naturalmente a zona do país mais propícias a elas é o NW do país..
O número de trovoadas de Verão, até pode ter diminuido, e antigamente haver mais nessas regiões.. Mas sinceramente, acho que será bastante insignificante em média, comparado com as referidas de Inverno. Pois pode muito bem num ano propício haver 5 ou 10 dias de trovoadas boas no Verão, como no ano a seguir nem uma, e isso pesado, vai ser pouco comparado às frequentes trovoadas fracas em actividade pós-frontal acumuladas desde Setembro-Outubro até Abril-Maio...


----------



## Skizzo (3 Mai 2009 às 21:48)

Acho um pouco estranho Coimbra ter mais que o Porto, mas tudo bem...

Como se comparam estes dados de 1961-90 para os da ultima decada?


----------



## stormy (3 Mai 2009 às 21:52)

estudo sem duvida interessante


----------



## Geostrofico (22 Set 2009 às 10:24)

Encontrei este link sobre as estatísticas das trovoadas em Portugal

Vale a pena ver!

http://www.costp18-lightning.org/Publications/Symposium2009/Release/S9/05_Batista.pdf


----------



## Aurélio (22 Set 2009 às 11:40)

Faro/Aeroporto com 14,8 dias de trovoada por ano .... há quanto tempo é que isso já foi !!


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2009 às 12:09)

Aurélio disse:


> Faro/Aeroporto com 14,8 dias de trovoada por ano .... há quanto tempo é que isso já foi !!



Na tabela vem referida a normal, 1965-1990.





Geostrofico disse:


> Encontrei este link sobre as estatísticas das trovoadas em Portugal
> Vale a pena ver!
> http://www.costp18-lightning.org/Publications/Symposium2009/Release/S9/05_Batista.pdf



Obrigado, muito interessante, depois vejo com atenção quando tiver tempo.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Set 2009 às 13:49)

Vince disse:


> Na tabela vem referida a normal, 1965-1990.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol Vince estava a ironizar porque garanto-te que nos ultimos anos houve uma diminuição drástica no número de dias com trovoadas pelo menos na sua consistência em termos de anos !!


----------



## squidward (22 Set 2009 às 16:15)

infelizmente estou numa zona "fraquinha" para as trovoadas


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Set 2009 às 20:50)

squidward disse:


> infelizmente estou numa zona "fraquinha" para as trovoadas



Olá...

Acho que subestimas muito a tua zona; já observei cenas convectivas bem interessantes por aí...


----------



## stormy (22 Set 2009 às 21:11)

Os lugares com  convecção estival menos significativa são a zona oeste desde Sintra ate Montejunto e todo o litoral norte...


----------



## squidward (22 Set 2009 às 23:27)

joseoliveira disse:


> Olá...
> 
> Acho que subestimas muito a tua zona; já observei cenas convectivas bem interessantes por aí...



sim, há sempre excepções (por exemplo nos dias 16/5/96; 8/5/00; 1/12/00; 9/9/06; 9/5/09 ou 28/6/09 em que trovoadas atingiram o pico aqui no Cartaxo,  nalguns casos até raios que atingiram a cidade) , mas a maioria passa sempre tudo ao lado e ao longe.


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2009 às 23:35)

Como em tudo o que seja climatologia, há que ter cuidado com as análises, pois são anuais. Pode haver locais que durante o ano podem ter bons totais, mas haver outros que estatisticamente nem tenham muito no total anual mas que no auge da instabilidade (Maio e Setembro) ou outras alturas até tenham episódios regulares.

Ainda estou a digerir o excelente documento que o Geostrofico colocou, há anos que procurava por alguns dos mapas que vem lá, pena não termos acesso a tudo sobre esta temática que certamente existe no IM, mapas anuais, mensais, etc, etc.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Set 2009 às 23:40)

Nesse estudo, o detector de trovoadas está indicado em Olhão (sul de Faro), se fosse a leste ou sueste de Faro compreendia agora Olhão a sul de Faro um bocado estranho. O detector de trovoadas foi instalado em 2002 e está situado na Quinta de Marim (Parque Natural da Ria Formosa). Tinha fotos desse detector mas já foi há uns aninhos que nem sei onde elas andam.


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2009 às 23:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Nesse estudo, o detector de trovoadas está indicado em Olhão (sul de Faro), se fosse a leste ou sueste de Faro compreendia agora Olhão a sul de Faro um bocado estranho. O detector de trovoadas foi instalado em 2002 e está situado na Quinta de Marim (Parque Natural da Ria Formosa). Tinha fotos desse detector mas já foi há uns aninhos que nem sei onde elas andam.




Penso que compreendeste mal. O documento refere que há 4 detectores na rede que são:

Norte (Braga)
Este (Castelo Branco)
Oeste (Alverca)
Sul (Olhão)

A indicação de Lisboa e Faro penso que aparecem apenas para informação adicional da localização, visto que nem Alverca ou Olhão serem capitais de distrito.


----------



## Fil (23 Set 2009 às 01:13)

Na região do Algarve:

(...)
No Algarve a maior frequência de trovoadas verifica-se nos meses da Primavera e do Outono, estando portanto principalmente associadas à passagem de superfícies frontais ou à formação de depressões em geral situadas a W ou SW do Continente.
A Tábua XXXV contém o número de dias com trovoada nos meses e no ano para vários locais do Algarve.






Estudo Hidroclimatológico do Algarve (1981)


----------



## windchill (26 Mai 2011 às 19:11)

Será mesmo assim?!?




 By [URL=http://profile.imageshack.us/user/windchillcold]windchillcold at 2011-05-26[/URL]


----------



## 1337 (26 Mai 2011 às 19:13)

windchill disse:


> Será mesmo assim?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Antigamente era


----------



## vitamos (26 Mai 2011 às 19:15)

Não sei se repararam mas os valores dizem respeito ao numero de dias de trovoada por ANO...

Acham que 24 dias de trovoada num ano é assim um número tão elevado?


----------



## AnDré (26 Mai 2011 às 19:16)

windchill disse:


> Será mesmo assim?!?



 Tabela detalhada.
(Atenção que algumas localidades têm menos que os 30 anos da série 61-90).



1337 disse:


> Antigamente era



Nos últimos 2 anos, pelo menos em Lisboa, tenho a impressão que tivemos mais do que 10 dias de trovoada.


----------



## João Soares (26 Mai 2011 às 20:36)

windchill disse:


> Será mesmo assim?!?



O Litoral Norte tem tantos dias de trovoada (média de 30 anos) devido as frentes que passam no Noroeste português.
Lá porque nos últimos dois anos têm havido meses demasiados convectivos no Centro e Sul, isso não irá contribuir assim tanto para uma média de 30 anos. Aliás, há anos que a instabilidade nem se sente, por isso, acho que estão a ser demasiado precipitados quando fazem esse tipo de perguntas.


----------

